# Need USB wireless adapter recommendation



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Are you able to get a VPN connection with another device if available? Before buying a new adapter try a wired connection to your router. Does the PC maintain a nonVPN wifi connection?

Have you ever had a solid VPN connection on your PC? It's either your routers VPN settings or the VPN client on your PC.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I tried installing the VPN client on my wife's laptop and was able to make it work so the wireless seems to work. I was able to use this same VPN on my desktop PC for years but we recently moved and that is when the problems started. Got new ISP and new router. It would work intermittently for some time and for a while it would only work after I installed it. Once I disconnected, I could not get it to work. It would say 'VPN not available' or similar messages. When I looked at the network connections panel on my PC, it would say 'disabled'. When I try to 'enable' it, it won't allow it. Most recently, the trick of uninstalling it and then reinstalling it (to allow me ONE time access for a day I needed it to work) stopped working and when I try reinstalling now it just keeps saying VPN unavailable and the network connections says 'network cable unplugged' but, of course, the cable is NOT unplugged so I am stuck on this and still looking for solutions. My work IT guys gave up on it and said that XP will not be supported after April so basically told me to get a new PC. Gee, thanks for the advice....:boat:


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

So everything is the same but the router and ISP is different? Did your wife's laptop work with the new ISP?

Just trying to rule it out.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, the laptop works and I do receive an internet connection (wired) on my PC with this router so I don't understand why it (my pc) doesn't want to hold the VPN connection. Maybe I just need to get a new network card or whatever for this PC. It is rather old (circa 2004) but I would prefer to replace a part or two rather than get a new one.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm. Have you tried updating the driver for the NIC? Seems like the VPN client is causing a hardware conflict which is why it won't reenable.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I tried to do an 'update' on my driver hardware through the PC (I think it was in the control panel - network connections window) and it came back after searching and said I have the most updated or whatever. I am not sure that is what you are talking about here.

I even tried to use the original windows drivers CD to reinstall but it wouldn't do it.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Eagle One said:


> I tried to do an 'update' on my driver hardware through the PC (I think it was in the control panel - network connections window) and it came back after searching and said I have the most updated or whatever. I am not sure that is what you are talking about here. I even tried to use the original windows drivers CD to reinstall but it wouldn't do it.


Yes, that's it. If you can determine the make and model of the NIC, their website might have a newer driver that windows can't find. 

Which VPN client are you using?


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

How would I determine the make and model of the NIC? The VPN is Cisco AnyConnect 3.1.04066


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

To determine the NIC manufacturer, right click the "My Computer" icon and select properties or open System in Control panel. The System properties window will open. Click on the Hardware tab. Then click on Device Manager. Click on the + sign next to Network Adapters. You should see your NIC listed.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I did some searching on Cisco.com. There are similar complaints but no solid answers. Turning of internet connection sharing (ICS) came up in a couple of posts. 

Just thinking out loud. The VPN creates a virtual network adapter which you should see in your Network connections when the VPN is connected. 
- Maybe your ethernet cable is bad and it's killing the connection and at the same time your NIC.
- Your router is not configured correctly for VPN and it's causing the intermittent connection.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

djlandkpl said:


> To determine the NIC manufacturer, right click the "My Computer" icon and select properties or open System in Control panel. The System properties window will open. Click on the Hardware tab. Then click on Device Manager. Click on the + sign next to Network Adapters. You should see your NIC listed.


Ok, I see three listed:

1394 Net Adapter
Cisco AnyConnect Secure Mobility Client Virtual Miniport Adapter for Windows
Intel (R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

The Cisco one has a red X over the network graphic. When I double click on that, the pop up window says (under 'Device Status'):

This device is disabled. (Code 22)

Click Enable Device to enable this device.

When I try to Enable it, Windows does successfully enable it but then I get the 'network cable in unplugged' notice so I still cannot connect to the VPN.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

djlandkpl said:


> I did some searching on Cisco.com. There are similar complaints but no solid answers. Turning of internet connection sharing (ICS) came up in a couple of posts.
> 
> Just thinking out loud. The VPN creates a virtual network adapter which you should see in your Network connections when the VPN is connected.
> - Maybe your ethernet cable is bad and it's killing the connection and at the same time your NIC.
> - Your router is not configured correctly for VPN and it's causing the intermittent connection.


I thought of the bad cable so I tried a different one and that did not help. I can try that again with a different cable but I am not hopeful for that. Wouldn't I have problems with my internet as well if the cable was bad?

I have a Cisco ValetPlus Model M20 router. One tech guy told me that if a router is using DOCSYS 3.0 technology, it could cause network connection problems. As far as I can tell, this router is not using that. I have tried to contact Cisco multiple times over this matter but they won't help me because I can't give them some ID number for the AnyConnect software. I tried to explain to them that my workplace would have this info but I just get stonewalled by them AND my workplace IT group. :wallbash:

I appreciate your help on this....how can I check the router configuration?


----------



## Maverick Wolfe (Jan 16, 2014)

*My experience is cisco/linksys routers are very flaky when it comes to that stuff... Suggest you go out and buy a ZyXEL Firewall/Wireless router or even a Netgear AC series router for the best of any sort of VPN routing ect. Here's a list of options to consider:

1. ZyXEL
2. NETGEAR
3. TRENDNET

All of the Above companies make awesome gear and I enjoy their equipment as it makes it a breeze when working with them. you have awesome support from their companies and such. The other upside is the fact that you can save money by buying your own equipment instead of renting it with your provider.*


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

This is a link to the manual. The login instructions are on page 14 assuming your ISP didn't change anything. 

http://support.linksys.com/en-us/support/valet/M20
Page 27 has the VPN settings. 

DOCSIS 3.0 shouldn't affect anything. It's the newer standard for how modems communicate with the ISP.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the user guide! The Cisco ValetPlus router came with no printed instructions but only a USB thumb drive. When I look on there, there is a 'M20 User Guide' PDF file but the PDF they provided is the QUICK REFERENCE GUIDE! So I thought that was all they gave me. After seeing the actually USER GUIDE in the link you provided, I am quite annoyed they fouled that up because it would have been nice to have that previously.

I checked the VPN settings and all three are ENABLED so that is not the problem. Where do I turn off Internet Connection Sharing as you mentioned in a previous post? I could give that a try. However, I am starting to suspect, along with Maverick's post, that this Cisco router is the problem. This router is a few years old I think and was given to us from someone who was not using it. It was not previously used (much at all) but I think it is a few years old. I am wondering if just getting a different router would correct the problem....


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Also, I was poking around in the advanced router settings and saw that "NAT" was ENABLED but "Dynamic Routing (RIP)" was DISABLED. What enabling dynamic routing help at all?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

ICS is found in the properties for your NIC. You should not need dynamic routing. It's used if you have multiple routers. 

I would lean towards a new router if your wife's laptop was not able to use the VPN. It's a guessing game at this point. Could be software, your NIC or router.


----------



## Maverick Wolfe (Jan 16, 2014)

*Well, I've been dealing with networking for a long time, Cisco/Linksys have always been a bother when it comes to home networking stuff. I apprenticed under my father for cabling installations for a long time helping him out and learning in hopes to take over the family business, however that did not happen as the economy shut it down. I also though have been involved in PC's and Networking since I started with PC's in 1990/91 which of course I took off from there and I've always been a bit ahead of technology for the most part when it comes to networking. If I could right now I'd have a 10GB network card in my machine instead of a 1GB on board NIC with 10GB routing and the likes but I can not afford the equipment. I do however understand and know routers/gateways/switches well enough to say that likely your culprit is the Cisco router you are using those ones are notorious for not handling networking traffic properly let alone allowing more than 2 devices of any one type on at a time. I have always stayed away from Cisco gear if I could help it due to the fact that their stuff does tend to have this particular issue. VPN handling on most sub 200.00 Cisco products generally leaves something to be desired. I wish you luck My skype is open to you if you wish to chat with me. Just let me know when you message where you got my contact from 
*


----------



## Maverick Wolfe (Jan 16, 2014)

*Eagle, I have some additional information for you as well as some links and such to examples of Good products. I will direct link you to the Newegg XyXEL store where you may look at their things I reccommend the firewall router with wireless that way you kill two birds with one stone and VPN is guaranteed with that particular appliance.
ZyXEL:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833181136 such as this or there are others but this gives you the added security of a hardware firewall.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1EA0UT8905 This has AC1200 and is a normal Router.
Brand store for XyXEL below
http://www.newegg.com/ZyXEL/BrandStore/ID-7208?Tpk=XyXEL*
_*Netgear:*_*
http://www.newegg.com/Netgear-Inc-/BrandStore/ID-1233?Tpk=netgear* *Brand store
anything in the R6xxx series or higher in wireless would be ideal from the Netgear selection.

TrendNet:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156436 this is just an example but if you do a search for TRENDnet on Newegg you should be sitting pretty just by dropping it down to Wireless networking. TRENDnet is one of the "new kids" on the block that have really come up within the last 3-4 years and I love using their products.

You Stated that you have a cable connection motorola has a VERY nice combo that's ready for pre-order on newegg, and if I could afford it I'd be buying that as a swap out for this ugly ass Telephony gateway provided by my ISP. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16825390004
*


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response. I was out of town for a week. I tried to locate my Internet Connection Sharing function but could not find it.

Also, things have changed just recently in that my work IT dept. informed us that all VPN users would need to upgrade from Windows XP to Windows 7 (or higher) effective the end of March. So now I am considering buying the Windows 7 operating disk for about $90 rather than focusing on buying a new router. Since I have to do it anyway, it would probably be worth seeing if an upgraded operating system results in my PC now being able to accept the VPN connection.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

When you install 7, it should be the Pro edition. The Windows Club site has a good tweak utility, for making 7 run faster and better. Also will allow you to remove the shortcut arrow, etc. The download is at http://www.thewindowsclub.com/ultimate-windows-tweaker-v2-a-tweak-ui-for-windows-7-vista

As for a good adapter, there is this if you have USB 3.0 ports. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320175&ignorebbr=1 Here are some USB 2.0 devices with quite a few with External antennas. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N=100010074 600014288&IsNodeId=1&name=USB 2.0

The good thing about having the External antenna, is that you will get better range. If you are going to be using Linux also, make sure that you are getting an adapter with a Broadcom chipset. I have found that the latest versions are having issues with the Realtek chipset, with the kernels that are in those distros. Especially Xubuntu 13.10.

I have gone with in my Toshiba Satellite C850d-st3nx1, the Intel 7260 Dual-band Wireless-ac mini-card. I had to install an extra antenna, but it has been rock solid on my unit.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Maverick Wolfe said:


> *Well, I've been dealing with networking for a long time, Cisco/Linksys have always been a bother when it comes to home networking stuff. *


*

Thanks for all the info Maverick. I certainly could believe it may be the Cisco ValetPlus router causing the problem but I was indeed able to get the VPN to work just fine on my wife's laptop and it is using the same router. Wouldn't that confirm that the router is not the problem and that maybe it is something wrong with my desktop unit?*


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> When you install 7, it should be the Pro edition. The Windows Club site has a good tweak utility, for making 7 run faster and better. Also will allow you to remove the shortcut arrow, etc. The download is at http://www.thewindowsclub.com/ultimate-windows-tweaker-v2-a-tweak-ui-for-windows-7-vista


Thanks for the tip! I am thinking about going in the a different direction now and buying a used CPU with Windows 7 on it. I need to make sure my desktop works with my VPN connection and there could be problems within this older Gateway unit that are not allowing it to happen. If I go and put down nearly a $100 for the Windows 7 operating disc, it may still not work with VPN on my PC. I can grab a newer used CPU for about $50 locally.


----------

